# Adornments



## Beorn (Nov 11, 2003)

Have you ever seen anything adorning a house or car or something showing a relation to Tolkien's works? I was driving along, stopped at a light, and saw the guy in front of me had a license plate frame reading, "Noro lim Asfaltoth"

Has anyone else seen something similar?


----------



## Persephone (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, I have a pendant with the name Narya in Sindarin. Does that count? (It's silver and the actual caligraphy is colored red.) 

And there was (I think it was a meant to be a joke) a sign on a public toilet that was under repair that says "You shall not Pass!!!" Somehow I found it a bit offensive.


----------



## Talierin (Nov 12, 2003)

I see the "not all who wander are lost" bumper stickers all the time at school.


And off topic, but by far the scariest thing I've seen at school is a car with the license plate of "RSLCRWE" and a plate cover with "Strength and Honor" at the top and "www.MaximumCrowe" at the bottom :|


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 12, 2003)

I have also seen that bumper sticker! In fact, I just bought one for my friend on her birthday when she turned sixteen! Last week!
I won't add that I found it crumpled as I walked down the hall one day... She doesn't much like LOTR. Oh well, I got to keep it.


----------



## Rangerdave (Nov 12, 2003)

I am Rangerdave. And in no need of protection, velvet, or lace! I carry my adornments on my soul. I go about bearing only my white plume of freedom, decorated by my good name, clothed in exemplary deeds and quick wits; courage and valor swinging at my side ever ready to prick pomposity and defend those who cannot protect themselves. 




Sorry Mike, I couldn't resist.
RD


----------



## Freawine (Nov 13, 2003)

Well, if what one did himself counts, I inscribed a couple of words in Sindarin using tengwar writing in the handle of my flag of the local hockey club: _Rado na dûr_, something like _open the pathway to victory_ (my elvish is getting way rusty  )

Also, a guy once asked me if I could translate a sentence to Sindarin in Tengwar, to be written in his wedding ring but I will have to search for the file I sent him in order to tell you what it was as I just can't remember. Don't know if he ever did it, anyway.


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 15, 2003)

Well, I wrote my name in Tengwar and put it on my door. My younger sister put a sign reading 'Meduseld' (liberally sprinkled with horse stickers) on _her_ door...Unfortunately the geek population in rural Oklahoma is kind of low. 

(I _want_ one of those bumper stickers. Can anyone tell me where to find one online?)


----------



## Amarië (Nov 17, 2003)

On my 18th birthday i went out for a family meal. That night i was given 6 pewter LOTR goblets and 3 of the HoME books... Anyways, someone in the bar must have overheard us and came over to our table and asked 'Who's the LOTR fan?' to which i replied 'MEEE!' and he told me to go outside to the canal and see if I could figure out which canal boat was his... You can see what i found by clicking the link in Beorn's post below...

Sorry the picture is rubbish quality!
~A~


----------



## Beorn (Nov 17, 2003)

Amarie: Some web sites block you from linking to photos on other sites (they need to pay every time someone downloads one picture).....

So, I took the picture, and I've attached it here...


----------



## Amarië (Nov 18, 2003)

Thankyou Beorn that was very helpfull of you..
~a~


----------



## Persephone (Nov 18, 2003)

that quote from Tolkien, "Not all who wander are lost..." was featured in Readers' Digest a couple of months ago.

It's really a very meaningful line, especially for those who have been wandering this planet for a long time now. I love it.

There are replica's of the one ring being sold here. it's real gold about 18k. With the inscription at the front and the back.

Just the other night there was a gathering of Sci-Fi and Fantasy fans here. Someone even dressed as Arwen, she even got the necklace and the headpiece. The gown was also ok.

People here are beginning to catch up to this culture.

I'll try sending some pics, cause some of my friends went. I couldn't though I wanted to, even got a nice Galadriel dress, but I had to work that night. (*grumbles*) So, all I could do was watch. *sigh*


----------

